# frankfurt or Mainz



## sue_flaherty (13 Nov 2008)

booked very cheap flights to frankfurt with ryanair for early december.  it was only after booking that I discovered how far frankfurt-hahn is from frankfurt itself.  Am now trying to decide which would be best to visit frankfor or Mainz.  Would be looking to do a bit of shopping sightseeing eating and also looking for a bit of night life.  We are travelling sat to monday - are shops in both cities still closed on Sundays.

Any views would be much appreciated


----------



## Lollix (13 Nov 2008)

Not just Sunday I'd be afraid of -- a lot of places in Gemany close a half day on Saturday as well.
I don't know the story about Frankfurt: I haven't been there at a weekend in a long time, but it's worth checking.


----------



## pjq (14 Nov 2008)

IMO Mainz is much nicer , looks older ( even though was bombed to bits) , more studenty , less hectic more walkable. FFM is 30 min on the s-bahn and has great museums and sky scrapers . Dont overlook Wiesbaden 10min s-bahn , very rich city (unbombed) mainly from 1800s , the new saunas in the hills are great and modern , the old one near the casino is all marble etc great on a cold Dec day. Eltville is a lovely small town on the Rhein surrounded by vinyards , not far away.
Best to check out the ladenschlussgezets (shopclosinglaw) for Hessen and Rheinland-Pfaltz , to see if the shops can open on Sun.  
pjq


----------



## ubiquitous (14 Nov 2008)

Lollix said:


> Not just Sunday I'd be afraid of -- a lot of places in Gemany close a half day on Saturday as well.



No longer, in my experience.


----------



## LouisCribben (14 Nov 2008)

sue_flaherty said:


> booked very cheap flights to frankfurt with ryanair for early december.  it was only after booking that I discovered how far frankfurt-hahn is from frankfurt itself.  Am now trying to decide which would be best to visit frankfor or Mainz.  Would be looking to do a bit of shopping sightseeing eating and also looking for a bit of night life.  We are travelling sat to monday - are shops in both cities still closed on Sundays.
> 
> Any views would be much appreciated




the ryanair bus takes 1 and 3/4 hours from Hahn  to Frankfurt. I've made the journey a few times. You can hire a car, takes an hour.
Frankfurt is interesting if you havent been there before, nice skyscrapers, nice old part of town  reconstructed after being bombed by the allies in the war. I'd recommend it, it's a business city, it's good for shopping too.
Don't get the tour bus though, I got it in September, it was 30 euros, it was the worst tour I was ever on because there aren't very many touristy things to see.
The old part of the town is nice for a few beers and food though.

Hahn is not far from Luxembourg, it's about the same distance to Luxembourg as it is to Frankfurt, there is a bus to Luxembourg, its another option for you


----------



## tosullivan (14 Nov 2008)

Mainz is a great town....much prefer it to Ff.  Very big Irish community there aswell


----------



## Mezz (17 Nov 2008)

Bus from Hahn to Mainz is 70 minutes and runs frequently,  stops outside the Train station in Mainz, lots of hotels around the station and only about a 5 minute walk to the centre. I have stayed in Mainz and Weisbaden many times, both equally as nice !  Frankfurt city is only 30 minutes by train from Mainz and easy to make a day trip


----------



## Protocol (17 Nov 2008)

Hahn airport:

http://www.hahn-airport.de/default.aspx

Map of Hahn airport and region around:







Hahn airport bus links:

http://www.hahn-airport.de/default.aspx?menu=by_bus&cc=en


----------



## Protocol (17 Nov 2008)

Transit association for the Rhine / Main area:


http://www.rmv.de/coremedia/generator/RMV/Sprachen/SPRACH__ART__en.html

RMV transit maps:

http://www.rmv.de/coremedia/generat...PLA__Schienennetzplan_3Dgr,property=image.gif


http://www.rmv.de/coremedia/generat.../PLA__Schnellbahnplan_3Dgr,property=image.jpg


----------



## Protocol (17 Nov 2008)

Mainz transit operator:



Mainz transit map:


----------

